# Tool Tip - Electric Wire Stripper



## coolidge (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know if you guys have seen these before but its great when it comes to stripping wire without damaging it, or tougher insulations like Teflon which are dang near impossible to strip with regular wire strippers.


----------



## Franko (Apr 17, 2015)

I never saw one. How does it work?


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 17, 2015)

They are cool "hot "tools.  I don't have one but when I have to strip insulation on fine wire, I use my soldering iron.  I just touch the iron on either side of the wire and  pinch the insulation immediately with my fingernails and pull.  No nicked or broken wires.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 18, 2015)

That's a wedged shaped heating element on the end, insert the wire into the heating element, you can use that black stop to adjust how much wire you want to strip if you are stripping a bunch of wires, you press the red button and it heats up red hot, about a half turn on the wire and the heating element slices through the insulation. If the stripped insulation gets stuck you press that other red button and it flicks it off.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 18, 2015)

I got something like that at the gas station for just over a dollar. Bic was the brand. Works for me. I do like the fancy stripper though. When I win the lottery maybe I will hav one on the electrical bench in my beautiful new shop.


----------



## hman (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks like they should work very well.  I'm ALWAYS concerned about nicking the wire when using regular wire strippers or an Xacto blade.  Nick solid copper, and you have a place for it to break when flexed.  Nick stranded, and you might have stray conductive "hairs" that love to get into the wrong places.

My only concern would be the fumes.  Teflon especially will produce some real nasties.  PVC fumes, if nothing else, will be irritating.

Where would we go to get one (and about how much $$$)?


----------



## coolidge (Apr 29, 2015)

http://patcoinc.net/PTS-10.html

"_The Extremely thin heating element evaporates such a negligible amount of insulation, that the use of these strippers does not require any kind of special ventilation, whereas toxic fumes from the use of the competitive thermal strippers must be exhausted._"


----------



## hman (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## kingmt01 (May 6, 2015)

I use my rework station also. Most don't have a small.


----------



## Brendan M (May 14, 2015)

Wow could have used one


----------

